# Superdrive : Lecteur cd dvd défectueux



## kimononono (10 Septembre 2006)

Bonjour,

Je possède un Powerbook G4 12" qui me joue de très mauvais tours depuis quelques jours.

J'ai lu sur ce forum et ailleurs que parfois les Powerbook se mettaient soudainement à rejeter les DVD, et bien le mien me fais encore pire (et le probleme ne cesse "d'évoluer") :

-Parfois il prend le CD ou le DVD que j'insère et au lieu de le lire, emet un bruit très fort et continu (comme le son du mécanisme qui essaierait de le lire mais fige dès la première étape). Pour arreter ce bruit épeurant, je dois carrément éteindre parceque l'ordi refuse d'éjecter.

-Parfois j'essai d'insérer un cd ou dvd, mais impossible! C'est comme si le lecteur "fermait quelque chose" à l'intérieur qui m'empeche d'insérer le cd à plus du tier.

-Parfois il prend le cd, se met à essayer de le lire (je vous dit pas la série de mélodie de mécanismes que ca provoque) et puis rien, il recrache.

-Une seule fois, et j,ignore pourquoi, le lecteur a pris et lu mon cd correctement, mais 5 minutes plus tard, le probleme s'est reproduit avec le meme cd.

Bref, peu importe le scénario, mon lecteur/graveur ne répond jamais correctement et il m'est impossible de lire cd et dvd. Si j'avais seulement un probleme précis ca serait certainement beaucoup plus simple, mais le probleme se métamorphose à chaque fois et les bruits que ca cause ne laissent pas présager que "ca s'améliore".

Je ne peux donc plus mettre le CD d'installation. J'ai essayé de réinitialiser la pRAM à plusieurs reprises. J'ai essayer d'insérer et éjecter à plusieurs reprises (en pensant si ya un truc coincé, ca devrait décoincer), j'ai lu tous les trucs d,aides sur apple, mais rien trouvé qui ressemble à mon cas.... 

Est-ce que je dois me risquer à ouvrir ma machine pour voir si ya un truc pris à l'intérieur? Est-ce que je dois simplement considérer que mon superdrive, agé de 2 ans, donc plus sous garanti  , est mort? Ou est-ce que je dois forcer 10 cd à entrer dans mon ordinateur et balancer le tout par la fenetre ? 

Au secours!

Kim


----------



## macmarco (11 Septembre 2006)

kimononono a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je possède un Powerbook G4 12" qui me joue de très mauvais tours depuis quelques jours.
> 
> ...







Bonjour et bienvenue sur MacG, kim. 
Tu peux d'abord essayer un CD de nettoyage, avec un peu de chance ça pourrait n'être qu'une question de poussières sur le lecteur, mais ton problème ressemble fort à un problème matériel, je crains que tu ne doives changer ton lecteur.


----------



## kimononono (11 Septembre 2006)

Merci beaucoup pour ta réponse macmarco.
Tu as certainement raison à propos du fait que j'aurai certainement besoin d'un nouveau lecteur/graveur cd. En fait, le problème a une fois de plus empiré : maintenant il y a un cd coincé dans mon lecteur (depuis hier).

J'ai suivi toutes les procédures qu'on peut trouvé sur le net, incluant la technique du petit carton, celle du terminal, celle du "firmware", Pram, Nvram, bouton d'éjection, souris, redémarrage, l'ordinateur sur le dos, tentative d'atteindre le cd avec une pince etc etc etc...

Maintenant, lorsque j'appui sur la touche d'éjection, le petit logo blanc sur gris ressemblant à une fleche n'apparait meme plus. Pire encore, dans les "informations système" il n'y a meme plus les informations sur mon lecteur DVD. Et ya encore mieux, le lecteur ne travaille plus dutout lorsque je démarre ou éteind l'ordi. C'est carrément comme si je n'avais plus de lecteur cd.

J'essaierai de trouver un technicien "bon marché" pour retirer le cd, mais après ca, je m'en tiendrai à un lecteur/graveur externe.

Et tout ca arrive quelques semaines après que j'aie dû investir pour un nouveau disque dur. Décidément, j'aurais dû prendre Apple care, mais maintenant trop tard, je suis vraiment dans la merde  

Encore merci.

Kim


----------



## macmarco (11 Septembre 2006)

kimononono a dit:


> Merci beaucoup pour ta réponse macmarco.
> Tu as certainement raison à propos du fait que j'aurai certainement besoin d'un nouveau lecteur/graveur cd. En fait, le problème a une fois de plus empiré : maintenant il y a un cd coincé dans mon lecteur (depuis hier).
> 
> J'ai suivi toutes les procédures qu'on peut trouvé sur le net, incluant la technique du petit carton, celle du terminal, celle du "firmware", Pram, Nvram, bouton d'éjection, souris, redémarrage, l'ordinateur sur le dos, tentative d'atteindre le cd avec une pince etc etc etc...
> ...





De rien, désolé pour ton lecteur, c'est clair qu'il a rendu l'âme.


----------



## jphg (31 Octobre 2006)

Bon, je me permets un petit commentaire perso : moi, mon lecteur que je pensais mort viens de remarcher à l'instant.
Origine supposée de la panne : insertion trop rapide d'un dvd. Le lecteur tourne dans le vide, cherche et ne trouve rien, puis éjecte le dvd. Test avec des dvds gravés, pareil, idem cd. (les informations système reconnaissaient le superdrive pourtant).
Puis j'ai testé des petites tapes contre la machine, dont une frontale.
Réinsertion d'un cd, il marche !

Conclusion : euh une 'tite claque (petite) peut parfois refaire partir la bête.

Question 1 : existe-t-il des logiciels qui puissent scanner les problèmes matériels de lecteur de dvd par exemple (j'en connais qui checkent les problèmes hardware, mais apparemment que le disque dur)
Question 2 : y a-t-il un technicos dans la salle qui puisse nous expliquer de quoi est fait un superdrive (mécaniquement) et nous dire ce qui peut être fragile dans un tel matériel, et les pièces susceptibles de se casser, etc etc.

Merci !


----------



## Modern__Thing (1 Novembre 2006)

Mackiiiiiiie ? 

On dirait que tu as des clients  :love:


----------



## macinside (1 Novembre 2006)

ce qui peu &#234;tre fragile ? ben le lecteur en lui m&#234;me, mais si &#231;a commence comme &#231;a, il y a des chances que d'ici quelques mois ton lecteur rendent l'&#226;me


----------



## jphg (1 Novembre 2006)

macinside a dit:


> mais si ça commence comme ça, il y a des chances que d'ici quelques mois ton lecteur rendent l'âme



non non, c'est bon, mon PB a déjà deux ans.

Sinon,  ben pour voir comment est fait l'intérieur du PB, y a les rayons x

(je vois bien l'axe central je vois bien la tête de lecture sur ses rails je vois un ressort
mais je ne vois pas le bidule qui "attire" le cd quand on l'insert. ça se trouve où ce machin ? et c'est quoi ? des petites roues ?)


----------



## macinside (1 Novembre 2006)

surtout que le lecteur de ton 12 pouces n'a rien a voir avec la radio du 15


----------



## jphg (1 Novembre 2006)

macinside a dit:


> surtout que le lecteur de ton 12 pouces n'a rien a voir avec la radio du 15



oopsie ! oui, c'est vrai. je parlais pour moi qui ai un 15 pouces


----------

